# Test cyp/Deca pct?



## BiG DoG (Dec 1, 2010)

finishing up my 12 week cycle and I wanted to confirm proper pct.

weeks 1-10 Cyp-750mg, deca-500mg
weeks 11-12 cyp-1 gram, all pinning done twice a week

Starting in the second week I took .5mg A.I eod, and hcg 500mg twice a week.

It looks like I'll have some hcg left over should I continue to use this. I also have some armidex left as well, should I continue?

Of course I have more than enough legit tamoxifin 20mg.

Now I did do some research however Im a little confused with some verying suggestions and opinions.

should I continue hcg, and a.i untill I run out and what dose of tamox should I start taking and do I start the day after my last pin?
what about pyrimiding tamox?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

What week are you currently in?


----------



## dianbolblueheart (Dec 2, 2010)

yes yes yes .


----------



## BiG DoG (Dec 3, 2010)

@Heavy iron

I just finished my last 12th week shot last night.
It was short like 250mg, previous 4 pins were 500mg twice a week over two weeks.
this is what I have on hand.

     -12 x 1.0mg armidex tabs
     -as many as I need tamoifen 20mg tabs.
     -1000 iu hcg

I'm 36.
Almost forgot, some trib and zma formula.


----------

